# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Heads up - 2015 Guide to Standards and Tolerances for building now available (free)!

## Random Username

There's a new, updated guide to building Standards and Tolerances out now! 
"The VBA has released an updated edition of the _Guide to Standards and Tolerances_ to help building practitioners build quality homes and prevent disputes with their clients. 
 The _Guide to Standards and Tolerances 2015_  has been developed as a convenient reference to the minimum standards  and quality of domestic building work that can be expected. It provides  references to relevant areas of legislation and gives guidance on areas  of building standards that are not covered by legislation or most  building contracts.
 The 2015 edition includes important updates and revisions, such as:  adjusted tolerances in line with amended Australian Standardsnew information on building maintenance for owners, in relation to building foundations and footingsupdated diagrams and tablesadditional explanatory notesupdated and expanded schedule of references used in the Guide.
 The latest edition of the Guide is effective from 30 March 2015 and  applies to domestic building contracts entered into from this date, or  domestic building work commenced on or after that date (where a domestic  building contract is not required)."

----------

